# να βάλουμε και εμείς ένα λιθαράκι στην εργασία προς μια διασφάλιση της παγκόσμιας ειρήνης



## adber010

Hello! I'm translating a text from swedish to greek and I'm just wondering if this sentence is OK??

να βάλουμε και εμείς ένα λιθαράκι στην εργασία προς μια διασφάλιση της παγκόσμιας ειρήνης

The context and original sentence which is being translated is irrelevant here. I just want to know if it is good greek or not 

Cheers!


----------



## shawnee

This is my go at it adber010:
  	 	 	 	   Ας προσθέσουμε και εμείς ένα πετραδάκι προς την υλοποίηση της  παγκόσμιας ειρήνης. Do wait for other versions.


----------



## Tassos

Να βάλουμε κι εμείς ένα λιθαράκι στην εργασία προς τη διασφάλιση της παγκόσμιας ειρήνης.

As a sentence it can easily stand alone with these minor changes.


----------



## shawnee

I'm sorry, adber010, I thought 'στην εργασία' was a bit awkward there. But as it is OK with Tassos, then you did a very good job indeed.


----------



## cougr

For what it's worth, a very common construction is "ένα λιθαράκι στην _προσπάθεια_...."


----------



## adber010

Yes, I agree with στην εργασία not being spot on and στην προσπάθεια sounds good. And thanks Tassos for the minor changes!


----------



## Acestor

Να βάλω κι εγώ το λιθαράκι μου; 

"Να βάλουμε κι εμείς το λιθαράκι μας στην προσπάθεια για τη διασφάλιση της παγκόσμιας ειρήνης"


----------



## adber010

Ah, Λιθαράκι is more commonly used with definite article?


----------



## Acestor

No, you can also say:
"Να βάλουμε κι εμείς ένα λιθαράκι στην προσπάθεια για τη διασφάλιση της παγκόσμιας ειρήνης".
I gave the one in #7 as an alternative, also making sure you have the right preposition after προσπάθεια.


----------



## adber010

But if I'm going to use εργασία instead of προσπάθεια is it OK to use προς?


----------



## Acestor

I'd use _για_ after _εργασία_ as well, but I'd stick to _προσπάθεια_ here in any case.


----------

